# Feasibility study and business plan



## digicarver (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi every body,
I am intending to start business in t-shirt digital printer with an estimated budget of 100-150K. I feel this is a good and profitable business, however, if someone has or can help me in getting a feasibility study and a business plan about t-shirt printing business will be highly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## al (May 24, 2006)

Hi Digicarver,

well for one thing, you can always visit the sba.gov for samples of business plans. You can also visit the Small Business District web site, which I believe is sbdc.org. There you will find a plethora of useful tips and webinars in how to best forumulate your business plan for your start-up. Hope this helps and good luck! 

al


----------



## ASTROTORONTO (Sep 17, 2009)

hey digicarver... contact me if you want.. where are you located?

I started my business 5.5 years ago and now run the front end of Astroscreenprinting.ca in Canada - and we're doing awesome...

I started from scratch with no real amount of money - grew a retail business to about half a mil gross a year and now find myself immersed in the land of print - and loving every day of it.
What worries me is the 100 - 150 k subtext... If you have that dough... keep it close... buy what you need as you need it with what you've profited.. do that as much as you can... 
also if you ever want to chat, drop me a line... 
sounds like you're pumped on the product and the industry. Passion will keep you hungry through the tests of travel.

[email protected]


----------



## digicarver (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks Jer, and I will be glad to contact you. But, are you working in the screen printing only as your business name indicates, or is it in the digital printing as well, which is my business plan.


----------



## ASTROTORONTO (Sep 17, 2009)

We own a flexijet and we've had many reluctant moments in getting more into the digital side of printing.
1 off printing is desired by any start up company because minimums never really apply or matter - but what Ive seen on this side of the fence is that as convenient as that may be.. it doesnt pay the bills.. nor has the technology caught up to the high end quality of what a decorated garment should be.

[email protected]


----------

